
Cardano: Cryptographic currency implementing Ouroboros PoS protocol - loppers92
https://github.com/input-output-hk/cardano-sl
======
loppers92
ACADEMIC PAPERS:

[https://www.cardanohub.org/en/academic-
papers/](https://www.cardanohub.org/en/academic-papers/)

------
loppers92
Homepage:

[https://www.cardanohub.org](https://www.cardanohub.org)

